# Small D loop



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

the size you start with doesnt matter its how tight and small you get your knots on the string before you use the pliers or knock tool before you pull them tight


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

the size you start with doesnt matter its how tight and small you get your knots on the string before you use the pliers or knock tool before you pull them tight i can get it 1/3'' on up if u want. and tight so they dont move or lengthen by themselve


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the smallest loop possible with just enough clearance between nock and jaw. 
I tie my first knot and pull it as. Tight as possible. Then when going toward the 2nd knot I leave no slack at all. Loop string lays right ontop of the bowstring. When I knot and pull tight it leaves just enough.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Same here. Also, make sure you wax the loop liberally before you tie it on the bowstring and put the pliers to it. The knots will cinch down a lot tighter.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*Ok*

how do you tighten loop when laying flat on string ?
as I want minimal clearance also.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

Just work a pair of needle nose pliers in between bowstring and loop.
I have never used nock pliers cause this works so well. 
Pm me your email and ill send you a close up pic of the size I wind up with. Its muy bueno!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

tmo said:


> I like the smallest loop possible with just enough clearance between nock and jaw.
> I tie my first knot and pull it as. Tight as possible. Then when going toward the 2nd knot I leave no slack at all. Loop string lays right ontop of the bowstring. When I knot and pull tight it leaves just enough.


^ Just like that. ^ I also tie in nock points as well. 5 or so above, and 10 or so below. That way you pull directly behind the arrow and eliminate any possibilty of nock pinch.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Great question, I have been trying to figure out how to get a real small d loop, with no luck, so i just went back to shooting from the string.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

The nice thing about doing it that way is you pretty much eliminate nock pinch and end up with a nice short loop.


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*D-loop*

The smallest length I start with is 4 inches. I use a nock point with the loop tied above and a knot below it with just enough clearance for my release. This gices me about 1/8 for my release to grab it without pinching it.
Roy


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I too tie a nock on top (4 knots) and one on the bottom (10 knots). I also place a large nock (wide) inside before tying. It keeps the nock from getting pinched and if I ever have to change loop nothing changes. I tie one side tight that I waxed then the other and slip needle nose pliers and tighten again then I remove the knot that was not waxed cut 1/2" off burn, wax, tie and pull tight.......done.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Start off with a long piece of loop material. Tie the first knot and pull it really tight by wrapping a large hex wrench around the tag end of the loop material. Really snug it up. Now tie the other knot but instead of a little burnt ball you'll have a long piece of material coming out of the knot.

Pull it down really tight, again using the hex wrench if you want. Now cut the excess loop material off about a 1/4" - 3/8"s or so from the knot and CAREFULLY fray and burn the end. 

Now you can work something under the loop itself and pull it enough to get some needle nose pliers in there. This will make a very short loop when done properly, yet it is easy to tie because you are working with a long piece of material to start with.

Make sense?


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*Daddy Paul*

Yes I understand what you wrote Thanks Todd


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

Also have too add, reverse your knots so the pull is spread evenly


----------



## ElkJunky1208 (May 18, 2009)

tmo said:


> Also have too add, reverse your knots so the pull is spread evenly


i agree your knots should be facing opposite direction and on opposite sides...i just use however much cord i have wheather its a foot or 3 in. i tie the top knot and the bottom right next to really tight with a small gap, hit it with the needle nose pliers just to space it then use the loop pliers...i also tie a soft knoch on one side of the nock...just a little knot of serving to avoid knock pinch


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

The important thing said above is the size of the rope you start with. Many think small loop start with small rope. Then you will do nothing but struggle trying to get that second knot tied. Start with something workable and finish it small.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually start with a long piece of rope so that it's easy to work with and then when you cut it when you are finished you dont waste any


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Dan7168 said:


> I actually start with a long piece of rope so that it's easy to work with and then when you cut it when you are finished you dont waste any


Ditto....


----------



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=2185934
Try this link. It's old but it shows with photos what others are telling you. Works really well for me.


----------

